# Bosch "044" vs VW stock pump



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

To start off, the car is a 87 Jetta CIS-L
So, the fuel pump in my car is on its way out and I wanted to get an upgraded pump for when I go turbo.
My question is...
Our Stock pumps sit inside the Fuel reservoir box and have that little screen cover on the end of the stock pump... like this
http://www.performance-cafe.co...h.jpg
The pump I wanted to get looks like this.
http://www.jayracing.com/index..._id=1
If I didn't know any better.. id say you could just take the screen off the stock pump and put it on 044?
I don't want to take my pump out and find out that the new one won't work, or put the 044 in and it doesnt suck fuel and burns up a $200 pump.
I've been driving a 63 cushman the past few days.. gets kinda old, so please help!








Thanks!
Steve-


_Modified by BSD at 12:01 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Bosch "044" vs VW stock pump (BSD)*

The 044 pump is NOT a direct replacement. How much power do you plan to make with your turboed motor, chances are you stock pump will be adequate.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I plan to make over 250whp.
Any way to Make it work? I got ahold of a 044 really cheap.
Steve-


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_Any way to Make it work? I got ahold of a 044 really cheap.
Steve-

I think so. The 044 pump is similar in set-up to the pumps used in A1s, here's a diagram of the fuel system from an 87 Scirocco, maybe you could replicate that. Discard the housing for your stock pump, build a bracket to hold the 044, fuel filter and accumulator, add part#19 from the diagram below, it's VW part #533 201 511A, they call it a filter but it also serves as a small surge tank, it needs to be the higher than the fuel return inlet on the tank.








For comparison, here's the diagram of the 87 Jetta fuel system.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome!
Hmm... maybe i'll just save that 044 for my rocco.
I'm just gonna see if I can source a used FP for the time being and get my beetle running and drive that. lol.
Thanks for the diagrams! I see how it works now.
Steve-


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (BSD)*

the 044 is overkill for 250 whp.
you could a walboro inline pump for 100 bucks and make that power


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

The 044 pump cost me $90 bucks, so why not?
:]
Steve-


----------

